# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area)  طريقة اصلاح عطل مايك سامسونج samsung i5500 mic repair

## jazouli89

طريقة اصلاح عطل مايك سامسونج samsung i5500 mic repair 
=============================== 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  <font size="4">

----------


## draga

بارك فيك

----------


## Aimad

شكرا

----------

